# Hoyt Katera with Z3 cams?



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

JAVI's hoyt hybrid tuning thread, man. FYI, if the tiller is even then the cams are in synch. This is the best way to check even when cams have marks.


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Buster of Xs said:


> JAVI's hoyt hybrid tuning thread, man. FYI, if the tiller is even then the cams are in synch. This is the best way to check even when cams have marks.


First Hoyt for me. Do you use holes for reference? Is there a measurement to start from for each draw length? Only 1 cam has a mark on it. The Hoyt web is useless for this info.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391&highlight=hybrid+timing

This shows an old Cam and a Half, but the concept is still the same. It's timed the same way with all hybrids.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

You need a draw board to time the cams at full draw. I don't think that just because the tiller is even the cams are in time.


----------



## davdeer19 (Jan 8, 2011)

i have found for the best tune on my katera xl with z3's is to line up the cable with the bottom cam timing hole or hash marks then make the top cam just a bit quicker than the bottom cam rolls over. This I found is the best way to get up and down tears when paper tuning. Let me know is this helps


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

This info was cut and pasted from the 2009 Hoyt owner's manual.


PROPER CAM ORIENTATION
Cam & ½ Plus lus, M4 Cam & ½, XTR Cam & ½, Spiral piral Cam & ½ and and Z3 Cam & ½
To verify proper cam orientation you should examine the cams’ built-in performance marks on the bottom cam. To ensure the cam is in the proper position, be sure the limb lies between the engraved marks on the cam. The limb should lie somewhere between the specified marks, but does not need to
be centered. (See Fig. 13) This should be checked when the weight bolt is bottomed out (Tighten limb bolts all the way and back them out ¼ turn.), as the limb-to-cam relationship will change slightly as the limbs are adjusted throughout the weight range.
Note : If the limb does not lie within the designated marks this may indicate that the strings are not the proper length. To verify that the factory specifications of your bow are correct (cam orientation, draw length, draw weight, brace height, axle-to-axle, etc.), add or remove twists to your strings and cables to obtain the proper length. Once the adjusted strings are installed on the bow, only add twists to either the control cable or buss cable to synchronize the draw stops on the cams at full draw.
20
CAM SYNCHRONIZING
Hoyt Cam & ½ Performance Systems require very little maintenance. Once the shooting string, control cable and buss cable are set to the correct lengths, cam synchronizing should require little or no maintenance. Both top and bottom cams are slaved together via the control cable – forcing both cams to always move together, regardless of when the cables come into contact with the cable stops. There is a broad range where the
synchronization of the cable stops on the buss cable track and control cable track can be positioned. Hoyt Engineers and Hoyt Professional Shooters alike have found that varying the cam synchronization has little or no variation on downrange arrow impact. If you feel that the cam synchronizing or positioning is incorrect due to the shooting string, control cable or buss cable not being in specification, note the following instructions (See Fig.14 for image of proper synchronization.).
Measure your strings and adjust them to the recommended factory length by adding or subtracting twists. Then reinstall the adjusted strings onto the bow.
When drawing the bow back, if the control cable stop on the top cam touches before the yoked buss cable stop on the bottom cam, shorten the control cable by adding twists.
When drawing the bow back, if the yoked buss cable stop on the bottom cam touches before the control cable stop on the top cam, shorten the yoked buss cable by adding twists.
Noteote : Hoyt measures bowstrings with the ATA standard method.


----------

